# اتوقع مسقبلا" واقترح..................



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ebqebv


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2008)

قصدك الصور في الردود؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

لو بتقصد الصور 
ممكن انت هتشكر العضو على الموضوع بدل ما بتقوله شكرا هتكتبهاله فى شكل صورة
لكن الموضوع الى بتحتاج نقاش او عجبك جزء فيه او بتقول رائيك هتقول الرائى ده وتحط صورة شكر لو حبيت
ده من رائى طبعا فى الى هيوافقنى والى هيختلف معايا
اختلاف الرائى لا يفسد للود قضيه​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم My Rock​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

لو موضوع محتاج تعليق من اللي هايرد اكيد هايحط تعليقة

لكن مافيش تعليق فبيحط كلمة شكرآ بشكل صورة بدل شكرآ مكتوبة

وكل واحد يعمل اللي يريحة يحط صورة او يكتب كتابة

دا رأيي ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*اl



*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجرد اقتراح اخت فراشة

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

معتقدش ان لو موضوع الصور انتشر هنبقا بلا رائى لا صدقنى الموضوع لما بيحتاج تعليق بنكتب التعليق وبعدين نحط الصورة شكلها بيبقا حلو وفى نفس الوقت بدل الكتابه التقليديه نوع من انواع التغير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

احب اسمع رأي روك و اللي هايقولة اوعدك هانفذة​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو كل واحد حر فى طريقة رده
والصورة = رد تقليدى
ومدام الى بيكتب مش هيقول اكتر من كلمة شكرا او ربنا يباركك يبقى يقولها بالطريقة الى تعجبه ولما الموضوع يحتاج نقاش اكيد هيتكلم*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بتكلم عن الاعضاء الجدد  مش ها يعرفوا طبعا" مش الكل 
swety koky girl واخت فراشة والقدامى بيعرفوا الزاى يردوا
على العموم 
عارفة اخت فراشة انا ندمت وكنت بفكر احذفها شايف ممكن تسبب مشاكل
لاكن زعيمنا دخل الموضوع نشوف رايه الاول​*​
خلاص اخت جيلان ما تزعلوش بس ماي روك دخل 
ولما يرد ممكن امسحها


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ردوا عليها المحترفين وهي للجدد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يا كليم تندم على اية بس ؟

دي كنيستك و اي حاجة مش مريحاك او مديقاك لازم تقولها

انا بس كتبت رأيي في الموضوع وعارفة انك مش هاتزعل مني

بس قررت ان اشوف رأي روك اية في الموضوع

وبالنسبالي اللي هايقول علية هاعملة ودا وعد مني ليك

لاني شايفة نظرة روك في الموضوع دا وفي غيرة صح الصح

انا بالنسبالي الاتنين عادي اكتب او احط صور مش هاتفرق كتير معايا

انا بس لقيتها حاجة جديدة وملفتة للنظر فبقيت استعملها

بس ادي كل الحكاية ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

صديقيني اختي ما فيش زعل بس انا مش ناقصني وجع راس 
المهم ممكن تحذفي الموضوع لو سمحت او احذفوا والزعيم يتصرف على مهله​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *انا بتكلم عن الاعضاء الجدد  مش ها يعرفوا طبعا" مش الكل
> swety koky girl واخت فراشة والقدامى بيعرفوا الزاى يردوا
> على العموم
> عارفة اخت فراشة انا ندمت وكنت بفكر احذفها شايف ممكن تسبب مشاكل
> ...



*انا مش زعلانة بامانة عادى
واسفة على كلامى
الرأى الاول والاخير لروك اكيد
احنا بنتناقش يعنى*


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> صديقيني اختي ما فيش زعل بس انا مش ناقصني وجع راس
> المهم ممكن تحذفي الموضوع لو سمحت او احذفوا والزعيم يتصرف على مهله​



*هههههههههههههههه يا عينى يابنى وجعنا دماغك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سورى لو كنت زعلت حد من كلامى ده مجرد رائى وزى ما قالت فراشه دى حاجه جديده وملفته وشكلها حلو
ولما يدخل روك نشوف هيقول ايه​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخر وحدة ليه حق ترد هي الاخت جيلان
 ردودك مفصلة ممكن الواحد لو مش عايز يقراء الموضوع ممكن يفهموا من ردودك


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> اخر وحدة ليه حق ترد هي الاخت جيلان
> ردودك مفصلة ممكن الواحد لو مش عايز يقراء الموضوع ممكن يفهموا من ردودك



*ربنا يخليك يا كليم
ميرسى اوى جدا خالص
والموضوع ده اتبعتلى كدى يعنى لانى مش بدخل اقتراحات لانى عارفة ان الرأى الاول والاخير للادارة فكلامى ملهوش فايدة*


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2008)

صراحة الصورة فيالردزد لا فائدة منها, فلا قيمة لها في محركات البحث و لا تجذب الزوار, فالمقالات وحدها هي الجذابة, ناهيك عن سلبيتها في تثقيل تصفح المنتدى للاعضاء بالاتصال الضعيف و المتوسط اضافة الى بهاتتها في المواضيع للاسف.. شخصياً لا احبذ استعمال الصور و لا احب رؤيتها في المواضيع, فكلمة تشجيع افصل من كذا صورة..

بس من غير المنصف ان نمنع الاخرين من عدم استعمال الصور.. لكن ليكن معلوماً انها غير مُحبذة..


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا لم اقترح المنع My Rock
انا قصدي كان توعية من حضرتكم بان الكلمة مهمة 
والذي يريد ان يضع صورة يكون حر

وكان قصدي العضو الجديد القدماء نتعلم منهم
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ولا يهمكم طالما انها غير مفيدة بل بالعكس 

ضارة على بعض الاعضاء اللي النت ضعيف معهم

يبقى بلاها احسن ​


----------

